# Akamai NetSession Interface



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

Heyho 
Da ich ma wieder motviert bin mein PC zu entrümpeln und paar sachen zu deinstallieren 
is mir Akamai NetSession Interface aufgefallen. Ich persönlich kann mich daran net erinnern das installiert zu haben aber egal
Eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen wozu das gut is und ob man das braucht


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

*Akamai Technologies, Inc.* („Akamai“ ist ein hawaiisches Wort und bedeutet „intelligent“ oder „raffiniert“) ist einer der weltweit größten Anbieter für die Auslieferung und *Beschleunigung von Online-Anwendungen und -Inhalten*, zum Beispiel die Lastverteilung von WWW-Inhalten, auch als Content Distribution Network bekannt............Zu den über 2858 Kunden Akamais gehören unter anderem Yahoo!, Google, Airbus, Audi, BMW, Microsoft, eBay, Apple, das deutsche Bundeskanzleramt, Philips, Red Bull, Logitech *sowie die Hersteller von Virenschutz-Software McAfee und BitDefender (Softwin) *[1].


----------



## Rikkui (14. Mai 2010)

brauch ichs oder net?


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Deadlift (14. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Heyho
> Da ich ma wieder motviert bin mein PC zu entrümpeln und paar sachen zu deinstallieren
> is mir Akamai NetSession Interface aufgefallen. Ich persönlich kann mich daran net erinnern das installiert zu haben aber egal
> Eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen wozu das gut is und ob man das braucht



Wenn du je was mit dem Akamai Downloader runtergeladen hast, dann hast du einen Service bei dir installiert der das Installierbare File streamt.

Ergo du bist eine weiterer Seed-Node in deren "Client Verteilung", ähnlich dem bösen bösen Emule Gedöns(das wir ja alle Hassen), wirst du dadurch quasi auch zum Verteiler, und das meist ungewollt weil du die EULA ned gelesen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

